# My 6 Gallon reef with 10 gal sump/fuge



## dylanmegyptian (Sep 10, 2013)

6 Gallon Cylendrical tank with 10 gal sump/fuge

Mates:
2x Ocellaris
3x Blue-legged hermit crabs
2x Astraea snails
1x Margaritta snail
Reef-Safe astrena starfish

Corals:
Spaghetti
Hammer
Birdsnest
Pocillopora Damicornis
GSP
Toadstool
Various Mushrooms

Setup:

Display:
diy led
2x nano hydor koralia pumps
HOB overflow 
9lbs live rock

Sump:
Reef Octopus NS-80 Nano Skimmer
Hydor 150 watt heater 
Eshopps Auto Top-Off float valve
Aqueon Aq1700 return pump
Filter Floss
Activated Carbon

Fuge:
3x Nassarius snails
1X mexican Turbo snail
Reef safe Astrena starfish
5x Red Mangroves
Xenia 
Pulsing Xenia
Chaeto
DSB
6lbs live rock

I also dose the system with Korallen nano Zucht, kent marine 2 part nano and reef fuel by seachem.

Sorry for the bad photos but thats the best my phone can do lol  and yes the acrylic tank is pretty scrathed up, but I am going to upgrade to a 12 Gallon rimless glass display soon.








6 Gallon Reef - YouTube


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I LOVE Cylinder tanks. Your corals all look so happy too, any specs on your LEDs?...and can I get a piece of that hammer once it grows out  ? You will have to trim down that sinularia real soon too. Also your stand\cabinet look clean and complete things rather nicely.


----------



## dylanmegyptian (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you! and maybe what do you have lol and as far as the leds, I have two 50 watt leds both with diffusers. One is a 20,000k white and the other is an actinic blue. The PAR value ranges from 450 (top) to 300 (bottom) and 280 (sides). I tested it with a MQ-200 Quantum meter.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I have several other euphylia types if you wanted one of those or zoas,montiporas,and maybe some other good stuff. I do like to trade. You say you are upgrading, are you just swapping the tank out?


----------



## dylanmegyptian (Sep 10, 2013)

I like the sound of montipora lol and yea i was just going to swap it out with a 12 gal rimless cube because its sooo heavaly scratched. but i was thinking of cleaning out the 6 gal and removing the scrathes and putting a blubber jellyfish or moon jellyfish in it.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Jelly fish are the one thing I have not kept yet and I must say I am still intimidated by the thought of having one. I would love to see one outside of the public aquariums but for now I will be sticking to the other inverts. If you do go that way make sure to make a build thread for it so I can learn a thing or two.


----------



## dylanmegyptian (Sep 10, 2013)

Yea sure will, ive keept several types if jellies. Moons, upsidedowns, blubber, medusa, and non-leathal Box jellyfish (which were EXTREMLY diffucult to find lol).


----------

